# Guy or girl?



## SoapMakingTommy (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey guys and girls, lol
So this question is in the general chat and i just wanted to know cause i read a thread that made me laugh and i was wondering who else is out there.

Well, How many of you all are male soap makers? :think: And how many of you are female soap makers?

I think there will be more females, but i am a 25 year old male soap maker and i enjoy the hobby very much.

Lol i hope im not the only male, that will be awkward.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 22, 2014)

Girl here! When I used to go to soaper meetings, it was probably about 95% women.


----------



## MirandaH (Jan 22, 2014)

I am also a girl...but I will say that there are far more men soaping then I ever imagined.  Not really a tremendous number, but more than I would have expected.


----------



## SoapMakingTommy (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for answering.
I guess i am the black sheep of the soapmakingforum family.
I hope i am not to much hormone for y'all. lol


----------



## Sagebrush (Jan 22, 2014)

Female here. But I use a lot of beer in my soap and don't use many emoticons in the forum, so you could count me as male if it makes you feel better


----------



## Benji (Jan 22, 2014)

Guy here


----------



## Miha Engblom (Jan 22, 2014)

I am female but my husband (engblom) started soaping first, I had as a hobby knitting... Now days i make some soap almost every day( just trying to come with the perfect bar that will bubble and feel great)...and ... i hardly ever touch my needles anymore... :?


----------



## kryse13 (Jan 22, 2014)

28 year old female.  I don't know any one in my area even close to my age that is intrested in soaping.  Although I know a 27 year old male that loves to knit!


----------



## Miz Jenny (Jan 22, 2014)

Girly-girl earth muffin here.


----------



## judymoody (Jan 22, 2014)

Efficacious Gentleman is a dude.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 22, 2014)

judymoody said:


> Efficacious Gentleman is a dude.



I most certainly am!  I have the ranch to prove it*


* - I actually have no ranch :sadface:


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm not a dude but I do have a ranch and I play the fiddle!

So I'm a fiddle playing female!


----------



## Miz Jenny (Jan 22, 2014)

Pepsi Girl said:


> I'm not a dude but I do have a ranch and I play the fiddle!
> 
> So I'm a fiddle playing female!



PG: I know lots of fiddle playing females. I play guitar and mountain dulcimer and dh plays everything but banjo. We're bluegrassers with a seasonal farm.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Jan 22, 2014)

See if you can guess! Right, I'm female. What gave it away?


----------



## Relle (Jan 22, 2014)

Pepsi Girl said:


> I'm not a dude but I do have a ranch and I play the fiddle!
> 
> So I'm a fiddle playing female!



 No ranch, but I do play djembe drums.


----------



## marghewitt (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm a girl but my son (24) likes to make soap occasionally with me.


----------



## Jencat (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm a girl, but my DH makes the soaps and other b&b product with me.  I'm just the more social one :-D


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jan 22, 2014)

Miz Jenny said:


> PG: I know lots of fiddle playing females. I play guitar and mountain dulcimer and dh plays everything but banjo. We're bluegrassers with a seasonal farm.



Love it !  I play the guitar also, although since I started the fiddle, guitar is getting dusty!   Love bluegrass!

Relle that's really neat do you jam with people!

So fun to learn about people.


----------



## Tienne (Jan 23, 2014)

Girl!!


----------



## yadonm (Jan 23, 2014)

64 y/o nana who's only been soaping for about 8 months.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 23, 2014)

Another gal here.


----------



## neeners (Jan 23, 2014)

another gal.


----------



## Bigmoose (Jan 23, 2014)

Guy.


----------



## boyago (Jan 23, 2014)

20/f/s/hwp :smile: into fully engaging in life, short walks on deserted beaches  and taking it as it comes.  YOLO my-right?!

(*sarc mark: I am not a pretty young woman who would say "YOLO")


----------



## boyago (Jan 23, 2014)

Bigmoose- Is that you Bob?


----------



## CCa1892 (Jan 23, 2014)

Gal who also loves all things Heritage: chickens > antiques > gardening > > > :smile:


----------



## EvilTOJ (Jan 23, 2014)

This thread needs a poll! 

Oh yes and to answer, my beard says I'm a guy.


----------



## honeysuds (Jan 23, 2014)

I am woman, hear me roar!!!  

Love that there are some guys on here though, and a nana?! That's awesome! I cant get my hubs to do anything other than wash my soaping utensils after I'm done with them :-( But I guess that's a contribution in itself, it allows me to soap more often!


----------



## Miz Jenny (Jan 23, 2014)

honeysuds said:


> I am woman, hear me roar!!!
> 
> Love that there are some guys on here though, and a nana?! That's awesome! I cant get my hubs to do anything other than wash my soaping utensils after I'm done with them :-( But I guess that's a contribution in itself, it allows me to soap more often!



Your hubster washes your soaping utensils? Dang! Mine wouldn't do it on a bet. Think I'll bring it up, though, just to agitate him. :-D


----------



## Neve (Jan 24, 2014)

Nope. My husband will not wash my soap stuff. Dang. 

Girl here. Trying not to soap at the moment cos there is no room to store it


----------



## Lefki (Jan 24, 2014)

Girl here too.


----------



## kryse13 (Jan 24, 2014)

boyago said:


> 20/f/s/hwp



What does this mean (I feel old  cuz I do remember something like this when I first got the internet but I can't piece it together now.

Ha ha ha bob.


----------



## grayceworks (Jan 24, 2014)

Girl. But my hubby helps a lot.


----------



## Ellacho (Jan 24, 2014)

I am a girl with four kids, a dog, and a husband who never helps when I make soaps what so ever....


----------



## jspann (Jan 24, 2014)

Girl that started soaping because I enjoy being able to make or grow the needs of my family.


----------



## honeysuds (Jan 24, 2014)

OT, but my husband washes dishes 75% of the time...and folds laundy too  Yep, I'm spoiled lol!


----------



## yadonm (Jan 24, 2014)

My DH started making soap with me but he sort of lost interest which is perfectly fine with me because I work better on my own.  He spent 25 years in the military and tends to want to do things his way.  He totally supports my endeavors and will make anything I need (eventually.). That's the best part.


----------



## boyago (Jan 24, 2014)

kryse13 said:


> What does this mean (I feel old  cuz I do remember something like this when I first got the internet but I can't piece it together now.
> 
> Ha ha ha bob.



20 female single height weight proportionate.  I've been know to fib.

I guess I feel young cause whenever I see someone in their early twenties at a bar I freak out cause to me it looks like the bartender is serving minors.  "Who gave that little kid beer..."


----------



## Em522 (Jan 24, 2014)

Girl :wave:


----------



## JusDin (Jan 24, 2014)

Girl.  But my 15yo son is doing this soaping thing with me.  Kinda cool!


----------



## ca_soap (Jan 24, 2014)

Guy here


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 24, 2014)

Looks like we males are in the minority here.  No worries.


----------



## newbie (Jan 24, 2014)

Girl, but there are more guys than this. Dennis is back, TheBoxGuy, there's the guy who's picture I can see but whose name I can't. He always starts his posts with "Hello!" and is very upbeat and friendly (not that Dennis isn't), and a number of others. I don't think everyone comes to general chat as often as they are on the other parts of the forum. You'll find all the guys eventually.


----------



## maya (Jan 25, 2014)

XX here!


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 25, 2014)

TheBoxGuy's full moniker is Mark the Box Guy.

Other guys: Songwind. Fat Faced Charlie. Moody Glenn. 

Me: Female, but definitely a non-traditional type.


----------



## Lin (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm female but I have been soaping with my bf. He decided its too much work and hates all the prep involved and so I'll be soaping on my own from here on out. He's considering still making lotions and stuff though, but then he hasn't actually made those yet only watched and done a little helping me. So quite a good chance once he's doing one fully on his own he'll hate it.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 28, 2014)

STUDLY DUDE HERE!
What?
Oh. Hello dear.
Yes dear.
Sorry dear.  
No, it won't happen again.
Yes, I promise.


----------



## bjbarrick (Jan 29, 2014)

Nearly 20yo female here. But my hubby likes to help me too


----------



## DJayhawk (Feb 10, 2014)

This seems like a good place for a semi-introduction, a guy here from Kansas City.  I saw a story on the Art of Manliness where they made a manly bar of soap.  So that's how I got started.  My first batch of manly soap is still curing but I've since made another batch for the wife, and am now preparing for my 3rd batch.  I really like the idea of getting a more natural pure product for my family to use on their bodies.


----------



## tyerod (Feb 12, 2014)

Twig and berries here.  I like the scientific side of it but got into it to find a bar that doesn't dry my skin out like store bought.


----------



## green soap (Feb 16, 2014)

Female but not very 'girly' in the conventional way.  My husband helps a lot and he is getting into soaping with me.  I love it because he can answer customer questions very well if I step out of our market booth.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 16, 2014)

I have to say, the title of this thread is similar to a game that I play on the train some times.  The joys of living in Europe...............


----------



## jenneelk (Feb 16, 2014)

^^ hahaha! You're too funny much of the time. Lol

Think my name explains my gender. Although I'm not too girly.. Tomboy, little skater style still in my increasing age, non dress wearing, little make up, but I do try to be 'pretty' with my soaps sometimes.


----------



## jenneelk (Feb 16, 2014)

I've always thought we should have a 'here I am' thread where people show what they look like. Always wondered about several on here.. Like Obsidian.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Feb 16, 2014)

Adding to the estrogen levels here!

I tend to bounce back and forth... I have some more feminine-associated interests (style, cooking/baking, knitting, etc), but on the other hand... I am a proud geek that watches little-boy shows and is part of a group that spends Sunday nights rolling dice as murder-hobos (as my friends like to call Player Characters in tabletop roleplay games).


----------



## paillo (Feb 16, 2014)

Girl, eccentric and non-traditional, and turned 60 today! No way! 60 is the new 40  

Seems like we have more guys on the forum now that I can ever remember. That's awesome!


----------



## boyago (Feb 16, 2014)

FlybyStardancer said:


> "murder-hobos ".



Your gonna have to clear that one up for me.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Feb 16, 2014)

boyago said:


> Your gonna have to clear that one up for me.



Player Characters tend to wander around all over the place, never staying long in one city/town/thorpe (ostensibly on a quest), hence the 'hobo'. And at least once a game session we go into combat that usually ends in death, hence the 'murder'. 

My group also loves the game Cards Against Humanity, which says a lot about us...


----------



## Dennis (Feb 16, 2014)

paillo said:


> Girl, eccentric and non-traditional, and turned 60 today! No way! 60 is the new 40
> 
> Seems like we have more guys on the forum now that I can ever remember. That's awesome!



Happy Birthday!


----------



## DJayhawk (Feb 17, 2014)

FlybyStardancer said:


> Player Characters tend to wander around all over the place, never staying long in one city/town/thorpe (ostensibly on a quest), hence the 'hobo'. And at least once a game session we go into combat that usually ends in death, hence the 'murder'.
> 
> My group also loves the game Cards Against Humanity, which says a lot about us...



Cards Against Humanity is great game!  Gets better with more beer too.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Feb 17, 2014)

Sadly, only part of the group drinks beer. There's one member who doesn't drink at all, and then there's me... I'm extremely sensitive to the taste of alcohol and hate it, so I only drink mixed drinks, and then only when I'm not going to drive for the rest of the game. Sadly, we're never playing CAH while at my house...


----------

